# Ludwigia?



## UnderwaterEden (Oct 27, 2009)

While weed trimming behind my house this morning I came upon two patches of this plant, both growing downhill from the pipe that drains our cellar sump pump. I've never seen these here before. Might they be ludwigia palustris? The leaves are opposite. I notice new stems (or shoots) forming in some leaf crotches. Also there are some roots coming out of the stem. Our location is West Virginia.



















Thank you!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You are correct.


----------



## UnderwaterEden (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you Cavan Allen for confirming this identification. I can hardly believe this was growing right behind my house. I had been wishing for some ludwigia palustris, and have been hoping to find a chance to make a trip down into the valley to the creek to look for some plants. So it is just amazing to me that I found what I wanted right in my backyard. I think this would be a nice plant to grow emersed. It is so pretty.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

UnderwaterEden said:


> Thank you Cavan Allen for confirming this identification. I can hardly believe this was growing right behind my house. I had been wishing for some ludwigia palustris, and have been hoping to find a chance to make a trip down into the valley to the creek to look for some plants. So it is just amazing to me that I found what I wanted right in my backyard. I think this would be a nice plant to grow emersed. It is so pretty.


If you ever do go out collecting you're sure to find more. It's quite adaptable as you found out. 

Also, if you ever are far away from home and see some it's worth grabbing some from a different location. Often times they are different colors from different localities.


----------

